# It's a .....



## rachelha (Apr 12, 2010)

BOY!!!!

I had by 18week abnormality scan today.  It seems to be the day for scans.  All is well, and we also found out it is a boy.  Almost all of my friends family have girls so this seems a little strange, but I am sure we will get used to it.

It was so strange seeing it moving around so much, I have still not felt anything at all.  Off to the hospital again this afternoon for the consultants appointment.


----------



## Akasha (Apr 12, 2010)

OHHH!!! CONGRATS!!!!! 
Glad all is looking good.


----------



## Steff (Apr 12, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO great news hun. something else to tell all the family tonight then hehe. xx sooo exciting .









p.s in no way am i saying you look like her  haha.


----------



## rachelha (Apr 12, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO great news hun. something else to tell all the family tonight then hehe. xx sooo exciting .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heehee

My hair can actually be quite similar.


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 12, 2010)

Thats awesome! CONGRATULATIONS!!! xx


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 12, 2010)

Great news Rachel! Congratulations xx


----------



## emeraldgirl (Apr 12, 2010)

That's great news Rachel, congratulations. Dee xx


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2010)

Congratulations Rachel!


----------



## am64 (Apr 12, 2010)

woop woop woop !!! yeahhhhhh!!!


----------



## bev (Apr 12, 2010)

Thats wonderful news! He will be surrounded by little girls fussing over him!Bev


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 12, 2010)

Congrats Rach! Brill news


----------



## shiv (Apr 12, 2010)

congrats rachel!!

any idea of names?


----------



## Emmal31 (Apr 12, 2010)

Congratulations rachel it's very strange getting used to what sex baby your having isn't it. Now you can try and figure out what he's going to be called  Do you have a little bump already? I think it was around 20 weeks when I started feeling little movements - so could be any day now 

xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Apr 12, 2010)

That is great news  Congratulations Rachel  xxxx


----------



## topcat123 (Apr 12, 2010)

congratulations


----------



## sasha1 (Apr 12, 2010)

Congratulations Rachel ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Chrissie (Apr 12, 2010)

Fantastic news!! I'm glad to hear that everything went well today  I've got my scan tomorrow so fingers crossed it all goes ok too! I can't believe how quickly things are going  we are nearly halfway there  xx


----------



## cazscot (Apr 12, 2010)

Woo Hoo Congrats x


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 15, 2010)

Congratulations  xx


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 15, 2010)

Congrats Rach, how exciting any names yet??? x


----------



## Lizzzie (Apr 18, 2010)

Yay!  Congratulations Rachel.  

Hugely happy for you, good luck with the rest.


----------

